# ive had enough of this ibs-d.



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all.ive had ibs -d now for bout 8-9 yrs.i used to just get dirr in the mornings then it would be ok for rest of day.just recently ive had it causing me probs in the eves.in the last 6 mths this has happened bout 6-7 times,it is very debilitating and embarrasing.i had to go in a bush one time as i was picking my daugther up from dancing.HOW HUMILIATING FOR A 36 YEAR OLD WOMAN TO GO AND HAVE TO HAVE A POO IN A BUSH.the other times it has happened i have made it home or been at home luckily.watver i have eaten at all these times is different.also i had an attack last night luckily we had just got in,we dont usually go out because i feel more comfy being indoors just in case.well on our way home we stopped for a mac donalds,[dont eat it often though] weel 10 mins after eating it i got the now familiar rumbling gurgling guts.it was only a matter of minuts before i was on the loo with dirr.why is this happening,what have i eaten,is it something ive eaten or someting else.i just dont no i get a headache trying to think wat it is ive eaten or drunk to cause it.i no mac donalds isnt that good for you but im sure it wasnt that as i had only just eaten it 10 mins previously.i think that it would have happend anyway.well im not goin out no more, wat if we were still out? then wat!!!!!!!!!!! my ibs-d has never been like this does anyone else get this rumbling gurgling guts.why is it happening now in the eve aswell as the morn,i may aswell just stay in permanently,i also feel like i want to starve myself if i dont eat i wont ######!but obviously thats not possible.i do feel really desp ive tried allsorts of diets, counselling,medication,have i got to resign myself to the fact that i have this for the rest of my life,maybe i will become a hermit! sorry for the long story but i just need to get it out im desp.i also feel the need to talk to others face to face bout this but cant find a group round here im in essex.please reply if anyone can help.I DONT WANT TO LIVE LIKE THIS ANYMORE!!!!!!!!! JULIEXXXXXXXXX


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Julie,I'm a 29y/o male and I have experienced the exact same thing as you. My IBS always changes, I grew up with C, then after a stressful time and bad diet it flipped to D. The first time it happened I was stuck in gridlock traffic on the George Washington Bridge going into Manhattan. I almost had to jump into the back of my car and #### in a box....no joke. I made it to a restroom, though. My body refused to let it out until I did, most excrutiating time I've had. Since then it's been up and down. Although I'm not as consistent D as I used to be, when I do it's more awful. I have more pronounced gurggling and aches, and when I have D it tends to be acidic. I responded to tell you that I have the same things happen to me, and the EXACT same thing happened at McDonald's. I figured out it wasn't their burgers....it was their fries. I had eaten about half of a carton, hadn't even touched my sandwich, when the gurggling started.....like you, 10 minutes till destruction. I had to get a bag from the cashier, put my food in it, and trot to their restroom where I exploded. Since then, I've eaten their burgers in moderation, with no fries, and I've been fine for the most part. I'm lucky now that I work from home, but my cyberchondria keeps me wasting time on the net when I should be working. Hang in there and keep trying things, you'll figure something out. Try Caltrate, try powdered fiber with only 1/3 the amount of water to see if it will soak up things, try everything. Get on a vitamin, take sublingual vitamin B, try some probiotics. Hit it with a shotgun blast to see what helps.Good luck.....take some comfort in others suffering with you, you're not alone.


----------



## seelife (Nov 22, 2002)

I've been going crazy with these issues too and this is what helps (can I say sometimes? Cause nothing seems to be 100%)No caffineNo sodaNothing fried I keep a strict low/no fat diet. (I'd never eat fries! And check the fat content of everything.)Someone here posted about an herb called Boswalla. I tried taking it with breakfast and dinner and did notice some improvement. It's an anti-inflamitory so maybe it calms things down? I've also used digestive enzymes but I think the Boswalla worked better. Have you been tested for Celiac Disease? Have you had your B12 levels checked?


----------



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanx for reading and for the comforting words.it is good to know that other people feel like i do.yes im gonna try all i can to stop this.Didnt think bout it being the chips i thought that it was a bit quick really didnt think my food would do that seeing that i had only just eaten it.Im gonna make sure i avoid themk now.thanx all.juliex.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Julie,I am in the same boat as you, some times I can eat something and be ok another time I have just eaten and have to run and I mean run sometimes I do not make the bathroom it is so bad, I have woken and have not made the toilet. I changed my diet not much difference so I really do not know, I have not eaten and get it. I have tried accupunture chinese medicines nathopaths gastrologist nutritionists meditation spiritual healing hypnotherapy oestopath food eliminations. Still nothing stacks of blood tests and stool tests colonospathy endopothy and all came back clear, except the gastrololigist diagnosed IBS. So my doctor said just take the anti d tablets everyday so I take one or two sometimes three if my stomach feels funny as it is the only way I can have a life.I have tried not to take the anti d and some days I am ok another day I start off running to the loo and then I take two or three as I know it is going to be a bad day sometimes I have taken 4 tablets. It is a nightmare and no one seems to have a answer. So just know you are not alone, but try every thing as something might work for you not everyone is the same and some say this works others say something else i am just sick of trying things getting my hopes up to cop another round of D.Good Luck Lyn.


----------



## emlind (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi BerribumLast four months of my life were hell, same symtons as you,l would have panick atacks getting to work and had that constant feeling of needing the toilet even after l had had a BM.I read lindas advice on here about calcium and also my doctor put me on 20mg amiltripitline (spelt wrong l think) 2 weeks on with cutting out coffee and any fried foods, the calcium wth each meal and the amiltriptiline l have no symtons.I can now get on a bus to work and had my first meal out with my family last night with no D after it.My life has changed totally.I have no stomach pains at night,so l'm still careful with my diet which can only be a good thing,so don't give up hope try the calcuim advice linda gives if it works each day you will get your confidence back more and more to enjoy life.Good Luck


----------



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,Thanks for all your kind words and advice.i took another visit to my health shop,they are brilliant in there.i brought sone of those good bacteria tablets,some aloe vera digestive juice and some chewable calcium tablets.so i am well dosed up now.iam watching wat i eat properly now.before if i fancied a curry or chinese i would just have it as long as i didnt have to go out the next day,now i dont even bother im having quite plain foods now its ok.i do feel a little better.i was also advised to take a vitamin b supplement not only just b12 but all the b vits.so im gonna try them soon.i think its just a matter of relaxing buts thats easier said than done as you all know.thanx again take care all.be strong.julie.


----------



## mfinch74 (Feb 5, 2009)

As much as I hate to admit it, I have, in many instances, not eaten so I could actually go out. I ride horses, and before I go out to the barn I usually have a protein bar, and that's it until night time. It works for me. I also drink sugary drinks during the day. I haven't had an accident at the barn in the 2 years I have been going. I don't know if its the exercise, or the calming feeling riding brings, but I never have problems there. As soon as I get home and eat, I am off to the bathroom.And I am a 34 yr old woman, and I had an "accident" in a pet supply store. just couldn't hold it anymore. Ran out of there as fast as I could and never went back!!!!


----------



## godofibs (Feb 8, 2009)

hi guys even i have been suffering from ibs-d for the past four years along with a hiatus hernia .. i have tried a lot of things and finally i have found a few things which have worked ..so please if you have any problems please approach me i will be more than happy to help you


----------



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi its good to know that other people feel as i do.its sooooo embarrasing having to run away from wherever you are cause your gonna poo yourself.its just not right for a grown man or woman to do that.thats the way i feel anyway but i bet theres loads of people out there who have ibsd and dont tell.i just wish i was normal.i also dont eat before going anywhere if im really hungry i will have a small cereal bar and a cup of sweet tea.i will keep you all posted to let you know if the meds are working.fingers crossed.bless you all for helping.julie.


----------



## Andy_H (Feb 8, 2009)

HI Berribum,You are certainly not alone! I have very similar symptoms to you. In fact I had an extremely embarrasing incident this morning....still devastated by what happened, but that is another story!Anyway, have started on the calcium this morning and really hoping that this will give me some more confidence in my bowels. It would be great to have a bit more confidence in going out without the fear of getting caught short.For about a week I have been reading this forum. It is helping just knowing that you are not the only one out there with the same symptoms....I didn;t realise how common it is. Andy


----------



## berribum (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Andy.Im glad you have started calcium tabs i also started them bout a week ago i also got some aloe vera digestive juice and those good bactreria tablets cant remember what they are called and cant be bothered to go to fridge and find out.anyway it is well worth taking those aswell. the aloe vera digestive juice is the first thing that my health shop recommends for ibs.they will prob cost you bout £15 for both its worth it as fingers crossed in the week i been taking them my stomach has been ok.iam also not eating AT ALL pizza anything fatty,chinese,indian,takeawy chips and bad stuff like that i still used to eat it before as long as i wernt goin out next day but no im not going to i want to get over this i know i can ive got to i dont want this all my life.ibs is a very destressing condition and a lot of people who i have told bout it nearly always say "oh my sister/brother/aunt got that.i hope the calcuim works for you please get them other things i said the aloe vera digestive juice and the acidophilus tablets [i got off my butt and got the name of them for you.]they will sell them im all good health stores.good luck to you keep us posted on whats goin on.julie.


----------



## Andy_H (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Julie,So far so good on the calcium (touch wood). A good morning so far.Yes, I think you are right that someone always knows someone else with IBS. The problem is that people don't often understand what it means. It is tricky and often embarrasing to explain to people that "when you need to go...you NEED TO GO!".It stems from the Tabboo subject of poo! It is interesting how diverse this condition is, but how little it is spoken of. Thanks again for the info - and for getting up off the sofa to the fridge! Best of luckAndy


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Julie, I tried the Alo vera Juice and it made me worse.I just had a b12 blood test as the doctor said we can get low and might need an injection.I find if I don't eat I get D worse so that does not work for me, even when I am not hungry I have to eat something.So I am sure it is trail and era on what might work.With some people when I say that I have IBS they think I am suffering from constipation but no have chronic D and they really do not understand why I can't commit to going out in the mornings as I have to get up 2 hours before I want to go out as then I will know before I go that it is going to be a good or bad day.Hope we all find something that works for us all soon.


----------



## Disney fan (Feb 4, 2009)

hi ausie one, if i don't eat i get worse too. i hate having to anything in the mornings!!!! i wonder why its worse in the mornings, than the evening? and ive' also noticed i have to eat after i take my imodium or it feels like someone is pulling on my stomach. good luck today everyone


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi to everybody, I've been struggling with bowel disease since age 14 (now 59). I've seen a few improvements over the years. There are new meds to try, although I have yet to find a regime to work well for me, we can get Immmodium without a Rx instead of Lomotil, gastroenterologists treat me with concern and respect about IBS. Although my Ulcerative Colitis finally went into remission in my 30s, I was soon diagnosed with IBS(D) and that became much worse when I got Rheumatoid Arthritis in my early 50s. I haveThat's when my genius husband gave me the most useful and comforting present.... a portable,flushable toilet for the back of my minivan! Believe me, it has been a life-saver several times! A few times, I was alone and in an area where I couldn't find a public restroom fast enough so just found as secluded a place as possible, put up the blanket to block a view from the back window. Once, we got stuck in a terrible traffic jam far from any exit, I was getting increasingly sicker, extreme nausea,abd pains,sweating; my husband told me to go back and use my new toilet. I did, I used my waterless hand sanitizer, took more Immodium, then slept in the back seat for the rest of the drive. When I woke up, the crisis was over. Extreme situations require extreme measures. Good luck to us all, Cathy


----------



## Could be Habba Syndrome (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought I had IBS for over 15 years.....3 different Doctors diagnosed me as having it (since age 13)......turns out I have Habba Syndrome which is a non-properly functioning galbladder (this condition was discovered by an Award Winning Gastro-Enterologist in 2000 and was also featured on the TV show Mystery Diagnosis on the Science / Health Channel...that is how I found out about it originally)....basically the galbladder looks fine on ultrasounds or MRI, but it doesn't store bile and contract properly.......which means constant diarrhea as the bile is a natural laxative.....All of you should looke up Habba Syndrome and see if you might have it (the symptons are pretty darn close to IBS). The current belief is that at least 1 in 5 people diagnosed with IBS actually have Habba Syndrome. I urge you to take a look....the diagnosis is 1 test that takes an hour to do.....insurance pays for it....and treatment is a pill that soaks up bile.....IT HAS CURED ME....10 Years of Suffering for me BUT NOW No More!!!! For everyone out there....I am very confident that some of you have this....and if you do...you must promise to get this message out to others......We can cure the millions out there that are suffering from this and don't know it.


----------



## GabriellaP (Feb 20, 2009)

hi all, I am just new on here as well and it is so comforting to know that others have the exact same feelings as I do. The panic attacks due to no washroom around really is the same for me as well. I am in my last semester at university and I can barely get to school some mornings. Anyways I am trying some herbal remedies as well. Some days I just think that my life is going to be like this till the end and I scares me more than anything else. Sorry but I sort of just need to rant. I am 22 and have had IBS ever since I had Beaver Fever when I was 2. Has anyone had IBS resulting from this???? IBS-D is the worst for me and also find caffine is the worst to have for it. Decaf coffee is definitely is my friend these days. Anyways hope everyone keeps their chins up and hope to hear from everyone soon. =D


----------

